# Minnesota Humor



## Josiah (Feb 21, 2015)

A road crew supervisor in Minnesota hired Ole to paint the yellow line down the middle of route 32 heading up toward Bemidji. The supervisor was skeptical about hiring him since OIe didn't have any painting background, but he appeared enthusiastic and he told the supervisor that he really needed the job. At least his wife Lena told him so.
He explained to Ole that his work or the day would be to complete 2 miles of centerline on the road. He was set up with brushes and paint and his boss got him started. After the first day, the supervisor was pleased to find that he'd painted 4 miles of road in his 8 hour shift, instead of the two expected of him. He told Ole that he did an excellent job and said how pleased he was with his progress.
On the second day, Ole completed painting just the 2 miles of road that was asked of him. His supervisor was surprised, because on the first day, he had completed twice as much work. But he didn't say anything, since 2 miles of road was the amount that the job required anyway. He decided to just accept it, and to look forward to the next day when he was sure that Ole would pick up the pace again.
On day 3, the supervisor was disappointed to learn that in his 8 hour shift,
Ole completed painting only 1 mile of road. Ole was called to the supervisor's office and asked what was the problem.
"On your first day, you completed 4 miles of road, on your second day, 2 miles of road, and now on day 3, you were only able to complete 1 mile of road. What's the problem, Ole?"
"Vell," Ole replied, "I'll tell you vut is da problem, but I tought a smart man like you vould figger it out fer yourself. Every day I get farder and farder avay from da paint can."


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 21, 2015)

You betcha! ...Ole needed a longer brush!


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 21, 2015)

THAT'S  funny Josiah !  Didn't see that one coming.  LOL


----------

